# No costume, no candy?



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

this gets brought up a lot on here, heres a thread that was started pretty recently (yesterday i believe) that goes into differing opinions on it.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/122509-teenagers-halloween.html


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I say anyone who asks for candy gets it. That's what Halloween is for! Otherwise, you may just get the "trick" part of the threat come to fruition  its not my position to pass judgement on who deserves candy on Halloween. If it were any other day an I had random people asking for candy yes I would turn them away. But on Halloween, it's a free for all!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> I say anyone who asks for candy gets it. That's what Halloween is for! Otherwise, you may just get the "trick" part of the threat come to fruition  its not my position to pass judgement on who deserves candy on Halloween. If it were any other day an I had random people asking for candy yes I would turn them away. But on Halloween, it's a free for all!


i dunno, i'd have a hard time giving some snotty girl on her cell phone candy. i'd be more inclined to smart *** off at her. "oh are we the queen of the world?" 

i'd risk an egging for that. lol


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Meh I'm for the mindset that if they get treated with respect, you may just be the one to turn them around! If they always get the "where's your costume?" or "aren't you too old for this?" maybe they've become jaded. I bought the candy to give away, not to hold ransom over a kid with an attitude. I'd rather toss it in the bag and give an extra pleasant "HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO YOU TOO!" lol


----------



## Swingtime DJ (Oct 13, 2012)

moony_1 has a good point about the trick, but I'm with you... no costume, no candy. At the least they get 1 piece of the smallest candy we have. We love the name BTW


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> Meh I'm for the mindset that if they get treated with respect, you may just be the one to turn them around! If they always get the "where's your costume?" or "aren't you too old for this?" maybe they've become jaded. I bought the candy to give away, not to hold ransom over a kid with an attitude. I'd rather toss it in the bag and give an extra pleasant "HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO YOU TOO!" lol


you're nicer than i am lol


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol no, my "happy halloween" would be dripping with sarcasm, and I'd toss it with disdain, but they'd get their candy lol haha ok I'm kidding except for the sarcasm. I find overly "sweet" can get a point across very well...and I've had years of practice hahaha (I can be a real witch lol)


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

its halloween night...once a year,i hand out candy if TOT have no costume on....each till there own i suppose....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

moony_1 said:


> Meh I'm for the mindset that if they get treated with respect, you may just be the one to turn them around! If they always get the "where's your costume?" or "aren't you too old for this?" maybe they've become jaded. I bought the candy to give away, not to hold ransom over a kid with an attitude. I'd rather toss it in the bag and give an extra pleasant "HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO YOU TOO!" lol


I remember getting the "aren't you too old for this" comment the last year I went. I was 12 and was at the time tall for my age, so I guess maybe the comment had basis, but it still stung. 

I'd probably give candy out to a kid with no costume, but I'd probably ask "and what are you dressed up as?"

Lizzy


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 27, 2012)

I always give the punks with no costume hell but I always give a single pc of candy, i cannot stand a teen being too cool to have a mask on at least. Give I'm he'll but give the cheapest pc to them


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

I think it depends how hard core you want to be and if your willing to risk the possible repercussions of an upset teenager who was denied candy. I would love to hold fast to the thought of "no costume, no candy" but I have a bit too many things out front and prefer not to test them. 

I simply instruct my candy givers to only hand out a single piece to those that are not dressed.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm all for no costume / no candy ! lol 
I could just give out directions to the nearest store that sells candy ya know ?
I'm still being respectful, I'm just saving my sweets for those who are really in the spirit of Halloween


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

It's only candy , I love having all kinds of TOTS. The older teens always seem to enjoy my decorations the most. Why ruin the night being judgmental and negativity?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

if a kid showed up with no costume, a friend of mine made them do a 'trick' to get their candy...sing a song, recite a poem, do a lil dance shuffle. That way everybody went home happy.

I don't like out and out begging either...and don't come up to my door if yer old enough to apply for social security. Geez...TOT is for kids.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I usually give them a hard time about their lack of costume, but not in a really mean way. One year I had twin girls come to my door and they said they were dressed as twin boys. They weren't even dressed as boys! LOL I just said "Reallly, that's what you're going with?" They giggled and I told them to do better next year and gave them candy. Anyone I've made comments to usually gives me a sheepish look and a giggle and they usually agree that they could step it up some. I don't have an age limit on TOTing...I figure if you went through the trouble of dressing up and you're in the spirit, you deserve some candy. 

I'm not too worried about kids getting revenge on me since most of them get driven into our neighborhood from miles away. If they won't bother throwing a mask on for Halloween, I doubt they'll ride a couple buses and walk a few miles just to egg my house. lol


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

wickedwillingwench said:


> if a kid showed up with no costume, a friend of mine made them do a 'trick' to get their candy...sing a song, recite a poem, do a lil dance shuffle. That way everybody went home happy.
> 
> I don't like out and out begging either...and don't come up to my door if yer old enough to apply for social security. Geez...TOT is for kids.


I like this too.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

What about the kid that cant afford a costume??


----------



## joshso (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree with many of that kids should be wearing a costume when trick or treating...I, however, will not be refusing candy to anyone or asking them to sing a song etc. We live in a suburb just outside of Philly and unfortuneately if we don't give a "treat" there will be a "trick". IMO a piece of candy is cheaper than slashed tires or broken windows. Unfortuneate that it's like this.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

we give candy everyone that comes to the house. We decorate for the kids and neighbors. So I dont feel that it would be in good taste or the halloween spirit to turn someone away for not wearing a costume.
Plus do not want to run the risk of losing any of my display.
this is my opinion, so you all do not have to agree


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I remember getting the "aren't you too old for this" comment the last year I went. I was 12 and was at the time tall for my age, so I guess maybe the comment had basis, but it still stung.
> 
> I'd probably give candy out to a kid with no costume, but I'd probably ask "and what are you dressed up as?"
> 
> Lizzy



People who judge the age of their TOTs are rude, IMHO. 

I give out candy to all people b/c I do NOT want my stuff vandalized. a few pieces of candy is a small price to pay.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I give candy to everyone who comes to the door, regardless of age or costume status. Out of our 300+ trick-or-treaters, there might be half a dozen who don't have a costume, and it's just not worth it to me to worry about the repercussions of not handing out a tiny piece of candy to them. Last year we had an amazing group of older teenagers who weren't asking for candy, but were collecting canned food for their church. They wouldn't even take a piece as they were leaving! 

BUT - this year I am sticking to my guns and going to wait until I hear "trick-or-treat" before handing it over! That's the only part that really bugs me! I hardly heard it al all last year. And I'm not talking about a four year old that might be overwhelmed by all the decorations either, but the 12 year olds who come strutting up with their pillowcases open. I'm only 5 foot 2, so sometimes I get overwhelmed by the groups of kids, but I am determined this year to wait until I hear "the magic words".


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

good point, well....they certainly get free candy without a doubt and if they want to do a little Halloween dance that's all good too


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Halloween Scream said:


> I give candy to everyone who comes to the door, regardless of age or costume status. Out of our 300+ trick-or-treaters, there might be half a dozen who don't have a costume, and it's just not worth it to me to worry about the repercussions of not handing out a tiny piece of candy to them. Last year we had an amazing group of older teenagers who weren't asking for candy, but were collecting canned food for their church. They wouldn't even take a piece as they were leaving!
> 
> BUT - this year I am sticking to my guns and going to wait until I hear "trick-or-treat" before handing it over! That's the only part that really bugs me! I hardly heard it al all last year. And I'm not talking about a four year old that might be overwhelmed by all the decorations either, but the 12 year olds who come strutting up with their pillowcases open. I'm only 5 foot 2, so sometimes I get overwhelmed by the groups of kids, but I am determined this year to wait until I hear "the magic words".


Hahahahaha! I'm the exact same way! Even when I was a teen handing out candy at my parents house i made everyone say it! I've taught my kids to always say it and follow it up with a thank you too. Someone standing on my porch holding a bag at me is so rude!


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> What about the kid that cant afford a costume??


You don't have to buy a costume to be in costume. I made my costumes out of stuff my mom had laying around for years.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

13ghosts said:


> Hahahahaha! I'm the exact same way! Even when I was a teen handing out candy at my parents house i made everyone say it! I've taught my kids to always say it and follow it up with a thank you too. Someone standing on my porch holding a bag at me is so rude!


I get a lot of that too. They don't say anything and last year I even had a kid on her cell phone when she came to the door. I can get over the no costume thing, but if you don't say TOT or anything, that's just rude.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I give candy to everyone, costumed or not. But the amount you get varies on the attitude you give me at my door. If you're rude and dressed in a hoodie and jeans, you're going to get a couple of Tootsie Rolls or Dum-Dums. If you're polite, but not dressed up you get a handful of pretty good candy (fun sized M&Ms or Nerds). If you're costumed and polite, you get a handful of the good stuff. This year, I am doing "trick" and "treat" bags. If you're in a good costume and polite, you'll get a treat bag which will contain all the goodies plus a spider ring or other cute toy. If you're rude then you're going to get a trick bag, which will have candy (1 dum-dum, one tootsie roll, and one smarties) and a pencil and eraser. 
I can't turn anybody down on Halloween, so I have to give them something. Unless someone were to come up to my door and be rude, non-costumed and using expletives and profanity, insulting, etc. Those people get nothing. If you can't bother to be in the spirit at all, then why do it?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

hollow said:


> I give out candy to all people b/c I do NOT want my stuff vandalized. a few pieces of candy is a small price to pay.


ToT as a protection scam. Huh, never thought of it that way...

My response is more detailed in the other thread; basically, the costume isn't the key, the attitude is. Rude gets a diminished response; not rude doesn't.


----------



## boneyard girl (Sep 9, 2012)

The amount of trick-or-treaters around here has been steadily declining over the years, so I'm generally happy to get anyone at my door, dressed or not. I definitely agree with the sentiment above, that it's not so much about the costume, rather the attitude. While I love seeing kids in costumes that are creative, and have some obvious thought and effort behind them, I don't hold it against anyone if they're not dressed up. The only time I'm tempted not to hand over anything is when I get the occasional rude, self-entitled punk who acts like a martyr for having to take the time to walk around the block for free candy. FREE CANDY! If you're old enough to think trick-or-treating is a chore and it's cutting into your Halloween plans, you're probably old enough to just buy your own candy.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

The majority of kids I get are polite and respond to my Happy Halloween or Trick or Treat comment. As I said in the other "teenagers" thread, I have good candy & lower grade candy......the older kids with not much of a costume gets the crappy candy and the ones with a GREAT costume gets extra candy.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

The Auditor said:


> hollow said:
> 
> 
> > I give out candy to all people b/c I do NOT want my stuff vandalized. a few pieces of candy is a small price to pay.
> ...


Actually, that's exactly how trick or treating began in the US. Pranks and mischief had gotten so out of hand that finally someone came up with idea of buying off the pranksters. Basically saying, "I'll give you a treat for not playing a trick".


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

It's a night for celebrating & sharing, so we hand out to everyone, even parents  Kids that come up with no costume get joked with that they're the clean-up crew & still get a treat, but jokingly get told they need them back at 9:30 sharp to help with clean-up.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

I save the banana laffy taffy for the rude folks and for the teenagers that aren't dressed up. Ha! That stuff is gross!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I will give it to them on two conditions

1- they have to say Trick or Treat
2 - they have to come up with a creative answer as to what their "costume" is (some previous answers: plain clothes cop, zombie trying to pass as human, idiot who forgot his costume)

The teens who come by have always laughed when I gave them the rules - but they also always respond before the get the goodies!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Madame Leota said:


> Actually, that's exactly how trick or treating began in the US. Pranks and mischief had gotten so out of hand that finally someone came up with idea of buying off the pranksters. Basically saying, "I'll give you a treat for not playing a trick".


And here I thought it was a twist on the old tradition of feeding the dead who come back on Hallows Eve.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought we gave out candy because the demons come up from Hell to get us...and since there's no candy in Hell (that's why it's Hell), we buy them off with fun size Snickers. No? Am i wrong?


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

ah2610 said:


> I save the banana laffy taffy for the rude folks and for the teenagers that aren't dressed up. Ha! That stuff is gross!


I actually like the banana Laffy Taffy. lol


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Helena Handbasket said:


> I thought we gave out candy because the demons come up from Hell to get us...and since there's no candy in Hell (that's why it's Hell), we buy them off with fun size Snickers. No? Am i wrong?


Well there's candy in hell but its really crummy candy. It doesn't have any caramel or nougat...


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Well there's candy in hell but its really crummy candy. It doesn't have any caramel or nougat...


LOL, you saw that episode too.


----------



## Sifjada (Oct 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I remember getting the "aren't you too old for this" comment the last year I went. I was 12 and was at the time tall for my age, so I guess maybe the comment had basis, but it still stung.
> 
> I'd probably give candy out to a kid with no costume, but I'd probably ask "and what are you dressed up as?"
> 
> Lizzy


I went trick or treating (in full costume, mind) when I was around 15 years old, I was completely ignored for the smaller kids. I ended up going back home after a couple of blocks in a total depression. I didn't so much care that I wasn't given candy, but more that I seemed to no longer fit in with the holiday I had always loved. So, I would never discriminate based on age. But attitude/no costume, to me, is disrespecting the tradition!


----------



## Deals Home Haunt (Oct 23, 2012)

teens at my house with no costume get a spider ring...somthing I know they don't want


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> What about the kid that cant afford a costume??


Cut a head shape out of cardboard and draw a face on it. Cut eye holes in a pillowcase.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

We used to stock doggy treats for the oldies who showed up with their costumed dog--expecting candy for their old selves, but instead, their dariling dog got a treat. We used to keep a small supply of baby cookies for the parents who carried around their sweet little 5 month old baby. We also had a small cauldron of crappytaffy and the like, for the rude, uncostumed hoodlum teens. But this year, we're tired. There's nothing so simple as the "dig hand into candy cauldron and clench empty hand over faux TOTer's bag. Of course, I'm quite the curmudgeon. A couple of years ago, we had 20 years worth of Halloween decorations stolen. Because of that, we no longer put up our decorations by October first. We wait until the day, except for the skull fence and a few simple items. So, this year, some little *&$! knocked several of the skulls off our fence, and stole a few of them to boot. We are about ready to say NO to Halloween, except for a blasting family and friends party.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Windborn said:


> I will give it to them on two conditions
> 
> 1- they have to say Trick or Treat
> 2 - they have to come up with a creative answer as to what their "costume" is (some previous answers: plain clothes cop, zombie trying to pass as human, idiot who forgot his costume)
> ...


thats a fun idea! love the responses... i should try that this year if i get any tots not in costume, see if they can make me laugh..


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> thats a fun idea! love the responses... i should try that this year if i get any tots not in costume, see if they can make me laugh..


The last couple years, I asked the non-costumed kids (who are the majority of the TOTs in my neighborhood) what they were supposed to be. One particularly big kid told me he was a giant. lol...

I like the idea of two types of bags. Maybe I'll give toothbrushes or Fig Newtons or coffee-flavored candy to the kids with crappy attitudes.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I gotta say, in all my years I've never had anyone come to the door not in costume. 

Once upon a time many moons ago a couple of kids went home & changed costumes & hit us up again but I gave them candy any way. I figured we didn't need a bunch of leftover candy afterwards, we had more than enough even giving those 2 kids double so why not?

But I've never had someone just show up without a costume. I've had tons of kids wear their sports or cheerleader uniform but I have no problem with that.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Savage Night, that really bites. I feel mad and frustrated for you. Something similar happened to my sister and her husband during Christmas. He loooovvves to do his house up during that time of year. Their display was vandalized, so then he really scaled back. It was depressing. I was going to decorate earlier this year, but now your post has me re-thinking that idea. We had our candy bowl completely emptied two years in a row, and we KNOW it wasn't due to hundreds of ToTers because our neighborhood doesn't get that kind of traffic. My husband stayed home this year to hand out candy. I'm hoping he'll become an active part of the haunt this year, dressed up and walking around with the great idea of an mp3 player and small speaker of haunting music. I don't think anybody will mess with our props that way. Having to wait until the day of for fear of vandalism would really limit the extensive haunts you members put your blood, sweat, and tears into, and it would really be a crying shame.

I do like the idea of different bowls of treats for the different groups of ToTers.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Ha ha, not me! EVERYBODY gets candy, even if they're 100 years old and wearing nothing at all! (Actually, that would probably warrant a call to the old folks' home, not a piece of candy, but you know what I'm saying.)

I'll even tell kids to bring a piece to their moms and dads waiting out by the street.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

My last haunt, two years ago, was to the point that we had a ton of candy left over even after handing it out by the fistful because the kids were so taken with the walk through that they kept forgetting the candy! 

I used to buy the big candy bars and gave those to the kids that obviously went above and beyond for their costumes, and tell them how impressed I was. I agree with giving candy to anyone willing to put forth the effort to show up and say trick or treat, but a little something extra for the original, homemade, working Rubik's cube a few years back was SO worth it.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm liking the ideas of different candy bowls for different toters. Regular sized bars for those who go way above and beyond with their costume or will sing, regular bite sized for all kiddies and costumed teens/adults, and empty candy boxes with a little note inside that says "tisk tisk, no costume!"or spider rings or other tricks for the rude ones  *Makes note to remember all for this year*


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

The threads on this topic come close to arguing politics or religion--I'm surprised larry hasn't banned the topic as just being too divisive

I'm in the 'no costume, no candy' camp. Costume is part of the tradition. So is saying 'trick or treat'. I don't accept the argument that some people can't have a costume because fill-in-the-blank. There are so many ways to make cheap costumes and masks, and really, those of us who are hard nosed about this aren't asking a lot. I don't need professional quality costuming--I want to see even the simplest acknowledgement of the tradition. My wife leans towards the candy for everyone side and our compromise is that I find those peanut butter taffy things in the orange and black waxed paper for the no costume crowd. If I can find those, I get Bit O' Honey--that stuff is awful. The only exceptions for me are older kids who are escorting younger kids. That is basically babysitting and it keeps the traditions going by making is possible for the little ToTs to ToT. On the other hand, nobody in a costume is too old. Parents who wear costumes get candy if they want it. We're a bit far from any of the local colleges so we don't get ToTs that age, but if they came to the haunt in a costume and said the magic words, I'd give them candy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

However people want to reward their TOTS is up to them. Really.

I always give candy to each TOT. Costumed or not, whether the say "Trick or Treat" or not.

First, we get hundreds of TOTs. If not 1,000, very close. It is like "The Walking Dead" but with Halloween candy- with the candy being the attacked item, not my flesh. 3 of us hand it out hand over fist...there was a line last Halloween down the street to get into my driveway where we set to hand out candy. I feel happy kids and parents would wait to come see my stuff. Making them wait and then demanding they say something or sending them away with nothing because they don't have a costume feels wrong to me.

Second, I know all families are different, and finances as well. I have 2 teenage boys, and from personal interaction with some of their friends, I know that some parents consider Halloween for small kids and do not buy their kids of that age ANYTHING for Halloween. They are content to turn them loose and let them do whatever Halloween night. I know fathers and mothers who would be PISSED if their kid marked on or cut a pillow case. 

Third, teenagers, even the nicer type, would haze the crap out of another teen for dressing up in many cases. The boys more so than girls. We get way more teen girls dressed up with their girlfriends than teen boys.

So, if I get teen boys with a plastic grocery bag not in costume, I pass the Halloween spirit on to him and throw him some candy. I hope he will pay it forward when he is an adult, because he saw our family celebrating and know he can as well.

And don't feel I am judging you if you don't. To each his own. Last Halloween my 16 year old had a KILLER expensive costume. He tried it on multiple times, loved it, etc. Come Halloween night, he made all types of excuses to not wear it. His friends showed up- none in costume. His nicest friend showed up later- alone- in full Capt America costume. I was so excited to see him, but realized later on the 'cool' kids were costume-less and the one guy that is 'nice' was costumed. 
I know experiences vary, and there are plenty of teen boys who dress up and are excited to do so...but...


----------

